# 1965 Convert



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

So I have started today, officially.
Had to negotiate a bit with the wife on what is considered "Me" time. Ha ha. So now I have the time to go ahead. It is very original. It shows 41,000 on it and I believe this to be accurate despite the frame being totally rotted. It has too many original parts, and seats are too nice to be 141,000 or 241,000. But just my opinion. Iris Mist is the original color. It was painted black some time in the 80's I believe. I have a good solid square 1965 convertible frame to swap it onto. The rest of the car is pretty rust free. Except the A arms and a forward passenger section of the rocker where it meets the fire wall. Has normal lower fender and quarter rust but nothing bad. Floors are great. It's surprising how bad the frame is and how good the car is. 

Spent today removing all the firewall forward sheet metal. Everything is in good shape. Only had one uncooperative bolt. It looks like it has a 3 core Harrison Radiator that will have to be recored. Original US Royal Redline tire in trunk.

I am planning on front disc. I will try and find a 389 I can bore 60 over and stroke and run on E85. Not sure if fuel pump has to be redone or just the carb. MSD ignition. Covert to a 65 Ram air if I can find a carb pan. (Big If.) I would like to save the original WT motor and run a replacement. I was planning on rebuilding the muncie wide ratio with Z gears, and keeping the rear the stock 323. Maybe change the headlights to halogen. I plan on driving this a lot. Frontend polygraphite. 

Next step is removing seats and doors and rear bumper. Installing door Bars. (Taking suggestions on door bars.)
I am not a mechanic.
I don't weld.
I have never done this before.
I am in over my head.
I am thrilled.
If you see me doing or saying something wrong feel free to let me know. If there is and easier faster cheaper way to do something feel free to speak up. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Go for it, that's how you learn. Stock rear end needs to be replaced if you go bigger/stroker UNLESS you plan on a non-posi and skinny tires which will smoke the tires before they grab and bite and break the rear.

Keep photos coming.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Just FYI, the reproduction metal Ram Air pan is pretty good. 99% or better of folks would never know.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks Jerry. I was finding only the ASB plastic ones. A better search finds the metal. 

Jim I always thought Pontiac rear ends were pretty stout. What is the weak point. I won't be hammering it except maybe a few time a year for fun.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh, so nice. And Iris Mist is beautiful on these cars!


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Doors Off Today.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

So a bit of a hick-up today. First of many to be sure. Found bad rust under one floor brace. Normal floor rust in driver foot well. Rest of floor is solid. So question becomes to replace brace and small section of floor or replace entire floor. I am not comfortable lifting body off frame with the condition the floor is in, so next step is to fix floor. Any ideas? Also recommendations for floor and or floor panel reproductions.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

By looking at your pics, I would replace the entire floor. Never done this, but I don't think you have to take the car off the frame to do this.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks Jerry. I am replacing the frame. So the question is leave it on old frame and fix floor or move it very very carefully to new frame. Planning on ordering a floor with braces and inner rockers. Found one at Auto Metal Direct I like. I just need to pin down a body shop who will do the work.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Robert1965 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I am replacing the frame. So the question is leave it on old frame and fix floor or move it very very carefully to new frame. Planning on ordering a floor with braces and inner rockers. Found one at Auto Metal Direct I like. I just need to pin down a body shop who will do the work.


Auto Metal Direct's big new warehouse is within 20 minutes of me. I worked with the owner to start the company years ago. The also have an Installation Center that would do the job for you. There should be a link to it on their website. If you chose them to do the job you could just bring your car down there and they would have the floor pan for you. Save a lot on shipping. Let me know if you can't find a link and I'll get it for you.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Robert1965 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I am replacing the frame. So the question is leave it on old frame and fix floor or move it very very carefully to new frame. Planning on ordering a floor with braces and inner rockers. Found one at Auto Metal Direct I like. I just need to pin down a body shop who will do the work.


Before you scrap out the frame, I would clean up the left rear frame (driver's side) rail going past the wheel arch and look for the stamped VIN number that will match your car. It may be on top or side of the rail. Take a couple photos of the frame and then walk in closer taking a few pictures until you can get a good one of the serial number. Then cut a section of the frame having the VIN number.

It may help in the future when either you, or someone else, has to register the car and the state DMV requires 2 forms of VIN ID. You could show the photos, the VIN section, and I would also document the frame you plan on putting underneath the car as well.

Might just save some hassles.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Robert1965 said:


> Thanks Jerry. I was finding only the ASB plastic ones. A better search finds the metal.
> 
> Jim I always thought Pontiac rear ends were pretty stout. What is the weak point. I won't be hammering it except maybe a few time a year for fun.


The 10-bolt is strong enough for factory use. Start to add wide tires, posi, bigger HP/TQ, and then they were not designed for it. I had one bust a spider gear and blow it out the bottom of the case. The pinion gear support is not the strongest either. But, I have also hammered on them with no issues, but single-leggers and stock sized tires.

So they are not "weak" per say, until you start pushing wider tires, more HP/TQ. Pontiac made the 10-bolts stronger for the Ram Air cars and went to the 12-bolt on the 455's in 1970. So that should indicate something.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Awesome Jerry! Thanks. I glossed right over the installation tab. They are a 2 hour drive from Peachtree City. I will call Monday and see what I'm up against. My big issue is my driveway is steep and the door is 90 degrees to the driveway. It took half a day and a lot of ingenuity to get the car in. So not thrilled about taking it back out. If it was just the body that would be a lot easier, but again a bit nervous removing body from frame given the floor is shot. I would love to have someone who has done a lot of these work on the car.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks Jim. It's got the stock 323 posi rear. I got a set of original style rally wheels, so happy with stock size tires. I may see if I can go up one tire width on the rear wheels with no issues.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

So this week was busy. Got the body out of the driveway and into the garage. (Made wife and neighbors happy.) Got the frame under it and bolted the 4 front body bolts. The body bushing kit didn't come with nuts or cages so waiting for those to arrive. 
Speaking of arriving my Vision Wheels did, followed close behind by the Diamond Back tires. 
17x7 front p225 /55
17x8 rears p245/55
I like them. A mixture of new n old.
The 17's were needed to cover the 4 wheel disc brakes from The Right Stuff.
My repo new in the box 14" Rally I's are for sale. The are from Year One.
The Tremec Magnum 6 speed with the Hydraulic clutch arrived Tuesday from Silver Sport.
The 461 is supposed to be done this month from Scotts Machine Shop in Fayetteville.
Slow n steady.
It goes off for a new floor, trunk, and rear wheel wells sometime this summer. 
Bolting Power steering unit and master brake cylinder tomorrow.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I just picked up your thread and should follow it, looking good so far for not knowing what you're doing 😉 I like mixing the new and old, I call my '65 post restomod light, 461, 4spd, 12bolt, Speedhut gauges, custom seats. Keep the pix coming, going to be a sweet ride 👍


----------

